# Huge gathering at Tour de France in York, July 2014



## LeTour (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is one not to be missed....and a special discount for forum members.

The Tour de France is coming to Yorkshire in 2014 and York Council has opened up three large sites for the event. 

The main one for motorhomes and caravans is open for 9 days leading up to the 6th July and will include pop up shops, beer tents and more. Loads to do in York and a chance to see the Tour de France here in the UK.

There's an exclusive 10% off for forum members using code 'MHF14' at the website checkout at letour.york.gov.uk

Bon Voyage!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Why am I sceptical?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Had a look, looks legit

http://letour.york.gov.uk/camping.php

Not a motorhome option when booking (or pretending to) but caravan with hook up £31 per night.

Tubs


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well why not do it legit, instead of sliding in like a kitchen seller :roll: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not that I'm bothered, I'll be in France awaiting their appearance. 

tony


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Motorhomes mentioned on Monks Stray link...

Monk Stray is our largest campsite and spectator hub. Ideal for caravans, motorhomes and towing caravans as well as tents.


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just to confirm that as far as we can see, the OP appears to be legit and connected with York tourism.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Only thing l intend to do is make sure l have no work in yorkshire area while that lot is on and no reason to go near said area.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I too will be in France the very next day after the start in Leeds.
Why waste money here


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Techno100 = I too will be in France the very next day after the start in Leeds.
> Why waste money here


Aren't you the lucky one! :wink:

Having the start over here should provide some extra thrills and spectacle for us ...... they don't seem to have so many potholes in France do they?.

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

One thing you can bet your life on: The british events will not be anywhere as spectacular as the french.
Health and safety will not allow the close access that is the norm in it's home country.
£31 per night for a temporary site? Rip-off would be an accurate description.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I noticed this weekend on route to Knaresborough that a whole stretch of A59 is being renewed 
I wonder why :lol:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

No motorhoming for us in Yorkshire. We've got our accommodation booked for free with my sister who lives on the route - she didn't know what she was letting herself in for when she said to us "you'll be very welcome to come and stay" :lol: 

Catz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I saw somewhere that some sites were charging £250 for a minimum 2 night stay so £31 isnt that bad really. I think its on a par with what the CC were charging for the Olympic site and similar events. 

I cannot get the site to work though. Went to do a pretend booking and it wont let me.

I hope its a big success for Yorkshire. If I am around Ill probably go but as I am local to the route will probably go on the scooter.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> I hope its a big success for Yorkshire.


Same here, there is some fantastic countryside, interesting heritage and picturesque towns and villages. I love visiting Yorkshire now but probably wouldn't have done if my sister hadn't moved there.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to see a few positive posts about the Tour de Yorks. I'm a bit saddened (though not surprised) at all the whingy type posts - suppose some people can't help moaning though eh?  

There seems to be quite a few of our population seem to think we can't organise any 'big' events. I remember all the rubbish spouted about the Olympics but look how successful they were (no doubt some cheerful chaps will come along with some doubting comments about that). I believe (and certainly hope) the Yorks Depart will be a great success and if a few moaning minnies decide to scarper off to France instead of joining us.... well that can only be a good thing. :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Won't "BE SCARPERING" I'll already be there :twisted: 

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> and if a few moaning minnies decide to scarper off to France instead of joining us.... well that can only be a good thing. :wink:


Should be a good time to visit Ironbridge as well.................. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"that's nice" :wink: 

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> "that's nice" :wink:
> 
> tony


No doubt about it Mrs Brown.............:wink:


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

My neighbour has been told by York council that his booking for his motorhome at Monks Stray has been cancelled...
He is not happy with less than a month to go he now has to find an alternative place to camp

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/112...ator_hub_moves_to_Huntington_Stadium/?ref=rss


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Yorkshire TDF*



Seems to be Yorkshire, Yorkshire, Yorkshire.

Don't forget it also goes to London and a finish it will be down the Mall

We to will be in France to watch the "Tour", where MH's are welcome. We will watching the first five flattish stages in France then when they reach the first mountain at La Planche des Belles Filles. We will stay where were two years ago. The local Council opened a field, where you could tent/caravan/motorhome with FULL facilities at a cost of ONLY 6e FOR THREE NIGHTS (2e per night) All the females staying at the site were given a little rucksac advertising the village. There were bars BBQ and entertainment.

No rip off in France they know how to get visitors back again.

Watch for the Devon Flag!

WASFITONCE


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't wait to support it in our country. I'm hoping to wild it somewhere and worst case cycle a few miles to the route 
I'll only know when I arrive. 
The official tour camping is £150 for 3 nights, which seems like a field with no facilities.

I will watch next years tour in France, and enjoy it.

But to miss it here. No way.

Worst case is I cycle from a supermarket car park in a large town. I won't be the only one wanting to get close to the action.

[/img]


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wasfit, won't be joining you, on that day we'll be at Le Markstein after Gerardmer.  

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We will be at Tombebouef, Lot et Garonne, when it goes through (about 20 minutes from home).

Interesting that York Council is doing that while N.Yorkshire County Council is stopping MH parking elsewhere - or is that the difference that the money input makes?

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Well I will be there with younger son and his two boys. all avid cyclists (not including me  ) The boys are 7 and 8 and put me and my electric bike to shame.
Fortunate to be staying on a friend's cs will be a nightmare getting there and getting boys back for school on the Monday, but it may be a once in a lifetime chance for them.

Sue


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

I wouldn't criticise York Council for doing something[/B] 
Glasgow Council appear to be doing nothing* with the Commonwealth Games just round the corner. They don't seem to be able to approve planning permission for a temporary site for Motorhomes/caravans/trailer tents.
We've had to book a forest site at Loch Lomond and get the train in from Balloch.
It certainly wouldn't convince me to vote yes in 99 days time!

Chris*


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Me and Mary (Mrs Tubby) will be on duty in Yorkshire  I have an on route role in the Grassington area, so look out for me waving a flag or summat  . Mary has an off route role at the finish in Harrogate. Really looking forward to the experience.
We don't know what we'll be doing day 2 yet, but I'm sure it will all be good.

We will travel to France to experience the tour one day. It's there every year I believe :wink: but I'll never get the chance to see it again in my own County, would not miss it for the world.
Steve.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Booked at www.staidens.co.uk a school near to the Stray - it has set up a motorhome site - not particularly cheap but has facilities - its £120 for three nights - £90 for two - looks like a reasonable option. Marie


----------

